# Customisable Muay Thai shorts. Opinions?



## Craigboyle (Feb 26, 2014)

Alright guys. I work for a company called Fightstorepro.com up in Newcastle. We've got a distribution deal with Boon sport and we're offering gyms and wholesalers a chance to get some customisable handmade in Thailand Muay Thai shorts starting from £12.50. If you're interested email alex.fsmma@gmail.com for more information.








getting that out of the way, what do you guys think is a winning design in Muay Thai shorts? I've always been partial to the Twins Killa Bee and dragon style shorts but I wonder what others prefer.


----------

